

Abine gets it right. Supports a product fork. - jmhobbs
http://www.velvetcache.org/2010/06/17/forking-taco-2-0

======
slvrspoon
thanks HN readers - any more suggestions are valuable. the debate between opt-
in and opt-out is a fair one. i'd point out that Abine extends _exactly_ the
privacy cookie features that are the Foundation of TACO. that said, it was too
big and abrupt to please the advanced user, and our product needs a lot of
work.

what i'm really interested in is HN's advice in building a sustainable privacy
company. one that is one the _users side_ and not corrupted by advertising.
plausible?

------
d4rt
supporting the fork with updates to the opt outs is good, but the change to
the add-on seems gratuitous.

a more user friendly approach would have been to give them the 'downgrade'
update, and opened a tab offering the 'enhanced' abine privacy add-on. the
update behaviour feels more appropriate for a scammy toolbar, than a useful
privacy extension. among their target audience wouldn't this be a turn off?

~~~
jmhobbs
Yes. Absolutely.

They should have made their new version a new extension. I think they were
trying to take advantage of the previous user install base without realizing
this is really a power-user addon.

I'm impressed that they are willing to help while they try and get a handle.

Ideally they would do what you said and issue a "roll-back" to v2.0 with a
link to the enhanced add on.

I applaud them for their openness and responsiveness, not their marketing
tactics. We'll see where it goes from here.

